
Ask HN: Any startup interested in a junior intern? - LeDruid
I am a junior python developer looking for an internship, on-site or remote, part-time or full-time. I&#x27;ve applied to several startups, but they are only looking for grad students.
My skillset consists of linux, django, git, and currently I am learning angularjs.
======
theaccordance
So let me get this straight: You've written a 3 sentence Ask HN soliciting for
internships, provided no resume, and your github account has no public repos
demonstrating that you can build something to code completion? I can't speak
for the entirety of the viewership here, but if you want to be taken
seriously, then put forth the effort. Whether it's an internship or a full-
time job, companies are investing time and resources into you, so you need to
demonstrate that it's in their interest to have you on their team. I'm not
seeing that right now. What you should do:

1\. Put together your resume if you haven't already. If you have one, then you
should include it here or at least reference that you'll provide it to
interested parties.

2\. Have some code to showcase that can demonstrate your ability to take a
spec to code completion.

3\. Look at other Ask HN posts that are the same topic; see what those users
have posted and what the community has responded with. This may come off
harsh, but I've seen several in the past week alone, and yours is the least
compelling post of them all.

~~~
tixocloud
Harsh words but solid advice. OP, don't take it personally but definitely pay
attention to these 3 steps.

It's not about who you are and what skills you have but more about what you
can do for the company.

------
joeclark77
What's a junior intern? One who fetches coffee and does errands for the other
interns?

~~~
mkagenius
Nah, he is just being humble about his skills.

------
justfalcon
Do you have any other work in your portfolio -- perhaps showing some frontend
work? Github is a little bare. We're an early-stage startup looking for a
frontend dev to built out our prototype.

~~~
LeDruid
I don't have a portfolio, but I'd be happy to work on your prototype. As long
as the instructions are clear and expectations are real, I see no problem in
me getting the work done.

~~~
citruspi
> As long as the instructions are clear and expectations are real, I see no
> problem in me getting the work done.

The reason they want a portfolio is because they'll be investing time and
resources into you and while you may be confident in your ability to deliver,
they're probably not.

If you end up failing to deliver, it would be wasted time and resources on
their part. The point of a portfolio is to show that you have the skills to do
what they're looking for.

~~~
justfalcon
Couldn't have said it better myself.

------
anon3_
Do you have a GitHub, OpenHub, etc. you're willing to publicize? What area are
you work from?

Why a junior intern? Why aren't you ready for a full time paying role?

~~~
LeDruid
Yes, I do have a Github ->
[https://github.com/stefansinca](https://github.com/stefansinca) I'm from
Romania, and why I want to intern as a junior? Because I don't have the
necessary experience for a full-time position. It's kind of a loop, you need
experience for a job, but you need a job to build experience.

~~~
argklm
To be a chemist you need a lab. To be a programmer you don't have an high
entrance fee. You only need a PC and you are ready to go. You don't need a job
to be a programmer. You have a lot of time to build a lot of programs. Invest
your time wisely programming and have patience and you will go far.

